# Nikon plans to launch more ‘entry-class’ DSLRs



## xps (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/photo-news/539910/nikon-plans-more-dslrs-as-csc-growth-slows

"Outlining its future strategy, Nikon says it wants to ‘accelerate shifting newer products in the entry class of DSLR'."

Hey, Canon! React on this....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 9, 2013)

Nikon sales are hurting, everyones P&S sales have tanked. DSLR sales are a bright spot. 

Personally, I don't like the idea of buying into two lens systems, one for small bodies and another for DSLR's. Canon has felt the same way, and is really pushing sales of the SL-1. With their dual pixel sensors, expect large sensor P&S cameras that focus relatively quickly and have fixed lenses like the G1 X.


----------

